
Can technology plan economies and destroy democracy? - turadg
https://www.economist.com/christmas-specials/2019/12/18/can-technology-plan-economies-and-destroy-democracy
======
WheelsAtLarge
This article talks about the future but technology is destroying democracy
now. Technology is expanding the rift between the haves and have nots by
reducing the number of people needed for a job. We sell technology as a way to
save money by reducing jobs not necessarily as a way to expand uses within a
company. People without jobs tend to revolt and select an authoritarian
government. Additionally, technology has made it possible to monitor anyone
and everyone which makes it easier for the few to control the many.

